# i want these



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

Ferrets classifieds in North East Lincolnshire : ( ALL 3 FOR Â£10)2x male albino ferrets 1xfemale...

guess theres no 1 in that area that could collect and deliver to me and i could pay them, only been 18, im to chicken to drive, everyone keeps trying to get me to, aint they so cute x


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> Ferrets classifieds in North East Lincolnshire : ( ALL 3 FOR Â£10)2x male albino ferrets 1xfemale...
> 
> guess theres no 1 in that area that could collect and deliver to me and i could pay them, only been 18, im to chicken to drive, everyone keeps trying to get me to, aint they so cute x


Sounds a bargain 3 for a tenner - where are ya and what mileage rate will u pay


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

sutton-in-ashfield and up to the person what they think is a decent price, i'd ask my bf (soon to be ex ) but doubt he'd do it x


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

looking on the classified ad site i just registered their 31 miles away from me... hmmm...


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

we're in north east lincolnshire, where are they located?


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

not sure. will have to ring, willing to pay between £10-15 same as a courier x i think x


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> not sure. will have to ring, willing to pay between £10-15 same as a courier x i think x


Sorry cant help I am too far that sort of money wont cover my fuel. Cant you try a local rescue - bet they are crying out for ferret rescuers


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

isn't one around here or i cant find one , do couriers collect animals lol x


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> isn't one around here or i cant find one , do couriers collect animals lol x


you can get animal couriers but they will prob charge upwards of a pound a mile


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

erm... will have to look into in, hmm x


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

contacted pet courier see what they come up with, i may go up to £25  x


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Ferret Rescues

try here for rescues


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

£35 just for a ferret i might as well just pay someone £30 or whatever to bring them.... if anyone willing to give me a price  x


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

You said you found out they are 31 miles away from you, that isn't too far really... would probably take about 30 mins (if on dual carrage way). Couldn't you just drive there yourself? obviously would be a hell of a lot easier if you have a sat nav or could borrow someones.

I remember travelling about 55 miles for my ferrets, but I had to use a printed out map lol... nightmare. So glad I have a sat nav now.

Trouble is, with petrol prices at the moment it might be too expensive for someone to collect them for you and then drop them off at yours.

Hope you get something sorted!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

i dont drive


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> i dont drive


Right, I musta got confused because it sounded like you do from what you typed:


> only been 18, im to chicken to drive, everyone keeps trying to get me to


I read it as you do drive but don't dare drive that far! My apologies!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

no worries x


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Where is collection from exactly and delivery to? postcodes please?
regards
Sue


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

NG17 2FH

and erm.... i'll have to ring and find out x


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

rang to find out and now they've gone, sniffs x


----------



## scoobydoo (Aug 28, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> not sure. will have to ring, willing to pay between £10-15 same as a courier x i think x


gee a courier here for that distance would be double that


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

i got one for £6.89 to bring my job lot of cat food from norwich to s-in-a


----------

